# My new record (lots of vintage/boutique gear used)



## steve_chiro (Oct 25, 2007)

In case anyone is interested in discovering new music... This is my second record.

Lots of great stuff used--Gibby's, 60s Fender amps and guitars, Carol-Ann, Mad Prof, etc.

Check it out!

www.jakeandtheleprechauns.com

The CDs are for sale on CD BABY

Thanks all

P


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I am loving it ....


----------



## steve_chiro (Oct 25, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> I am loving it ....



Awww. Thanks!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

and recommending it :smile:


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

C'est special comme son mais c'est vraiment bon!!!

It's sound great(I like the voices)


----------



## steve_chiro (Oct 25, 2007)

Merci! On joue souvent à Montréal...

P


----------



## steve_chiro (Oct 25, 2007)

Songs uploaded on CDbaby-- http://cdbaby.com/cd/leprechauns2

The record is now available for sale on that website...

Thanks!


----------



## SquierDude (Aug 16, 2008)

sounds pretty good. nice job guys :rockon2::rockon:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Phillipe !!!!!!

GREAT CD !!!!!!

First and foremost the songs are very cool. Love C-Antoine's voice. Love the arrangements too. 
The CD sounds really good too !!!! The instruments have sparkle and space.


Boy guess I'm really gushing here but, I'm very pleasantly surprised and an admirer. 
Congrats 

Pete


----------



## steve_chiro (Oct 25, 2007)

faracaster said:


> Phillipe !!!!!!
> 
> GREAT CD !!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hey there Pete. Hadn't been on here for a while. Just saw your post. Thank you very much! We've been doing quite well with it lately, too. It's a lot of fun.

Best

P


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

You guys have an awesome vibe man. :bow:


----------



## steve_chiro (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks a lot!


----------

